# Linear bearings



## apw joinery (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi just wondered if any one had every made any planing sleds using linear bearings .
Was wondering if it would work on a xz axis type setup. Any pictures or suggestions.

Many thanks


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Haven't done that but it should work as long as you have fairly heavy duty rails. 

That said, it seems like overkill. A smooth, waxed surface for the router to slide on seems good enough.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

apw joinery said:


> Hi just wondered if any one had every made any planing sleds using linear bearings .
> Was wondering if it would work on a xz axis type setup. Any pictures or suggestions.
> 
> Many thanks


My experience is that some friction is best, it prevents the router attempting to go it's own way. These shots showing the ski mounted router being used for planing with the end cheeks on the chipboard sacrificial table. The last shots show my attempt to reduce the friction by adding roller balls, it was a disaster!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Paul. I think Harry is probably right about having a little resistance. I haven't used skis but I did need to build a very large sled to level my 2.4m long workbench and sliding effort wasn't an issue.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Paul.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

I've been fiddling with building a planing sled setup for a couple of months now. I use mitre slot rails on the sides and 10mm rods and linear bearings for the crossbars to support the router. I found that with too much resistance, I was pushing the router out of "plumb" by pushing too hard to move it.

I've been meaning to post some pics, but wanted to work out the kinks first. Soon.

BTW, there are lots of really good parts on ebay for this - linear bearings, guide rods and pillow blocks. You'll want at least a 10mm diameter rod, but could go up to 20mm for extra rigidity.

TedP


----------

